# Clifton Fever Hospital, West Yorkshire, December 2012



## ZerO81 (Dec 22, 2012)

*
Clifton Fever Hospital, West Yorkshire
(The fastest explore in the east / Empty Derp-House)


History




Opening on the 20th June 1892 as an Isolation Hospital built to accommodate those who fell ill during the smallpox outbreak of 1892.

This building was used for medical purposes throughout both wars and later used as some form of residential home, a friendly local on the way back to my car told me it had been empty for 5 or 6 years now.

Click to expand...


I first saw this place a few months ago when it was posted by Camera Shy, although empty, it sill seemed to be my sort of place and I added it to my list of places to see, fast forward a couple of months and I decided it was time to clear a few of those places from the list that had been hanging round for far too long, first up was Clifton Fever Hospital.

Not much has changed since it was posted a couple of months ago (although whilst 'borrowing' the history from Camera Shy's report, I noticed that someone has been in and fixed some of the missing floorboards in one of the ground floor hall ways).

I was only in the place for about half an hour or so, for some reason I did not feel at all comfortable in the place and wanted to get it done and dusted, that and making enough noise to wake the dead when entering because I failed to notice a load of broken glass on a windowsill and prompted to kick it firstly all over a stone sink, then all over some car body work on the floor - FAIL!

[1]






[2]





[3]





[4]





[5]





[6]





[7] & [8]








[9] & [10]








[11]





[12]





[13]





Thanks to Camera Shy for the info

Full Gallery - Here
*​


----------



## georgie (Dec 22, 2012)

Good work mate


----------



## whodareswins (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful, very forlorn!


----------



## MD (Dec 22, 2012)

nice youve made something crap, look really nice


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice pics. We didnt stay here for very long, just didnt feel right and not much to see, thogh I must admit, you have done a grand job


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 22, 2012)

AKA Beardy Manor - Its not a bad lil place this - Great shots


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 22, 2012)

nice pics matey.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 22, 2012)

i love this place..and your pics are just brilliant!


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheers for the comments ladies & Gents 

Wakey - not heard the place called Beardy Manor before - what's the story there then?


----------



## shatners (Dec 22, 2012)

Cracking photos mate... very atmospheric!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice and clean,thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 22, 2012)

these pics are brilliant!


----------



## yellowbelly1981 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wicked pics. Still in really good condition too


----------



## MrDan (Dec 25, 2012)

Great shot in #1 and what a gorgeous staircase. Wouldn't mind living there!


----------

